# radeon 9800 Pro 128 Mo mac edition, Ba elle fait pas mal de bruit......!!!!!



## aveyrat (2 Avril 2005)

bonjours, 

je viens d'acheter une carte radeon 9800 Pro 128 Mo mac edition agp 8x pour remplacer ma NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 64MB DDR d'origine de mon g5 bi pro 1,8.

apres avoir effectuer ce changemenr, mon G5 parait beaucoup plus bruyant ! ! ! !

certe la carte ati et refroidis par un ventilo..... mais bon....

merci aurel


----------



## Kerri (2 Avril 2005)

salut

au niveau hardware c'est la même carte que pour un pc, donc tu peux y mettre un vga silencer
personellement sur ma sapphire 9800pro pour pc j'ai celui là:
http://ldlc.com/fiche/PB00023329.html
(attention: ne va pas avec les radeon 9800pro 256Mo mais juste les 128)
il est très silencieux


----------



## aveyrat (2 Avril 2005)

encore 20 euro a debourser lol,

ca marche bien ce truc ?

je suis un peu vert car mon  G5, etais super silencieux avant ce changement de carte graphique,

aurel


----------

